# Light Air Night



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Was a very light air night "racing" last night. We had about 6kts at the start but it quickly shut down. Ended up with a TLE. I did pass the photographer and he did toss me a beer. Farthest we got was rounding the leward mark on a 1 & 1/3 course.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

cb32863 said:


> Was a very light air night "racing" last night. We had about 6kts at the start but it quickly shut down. Ended up with a TLE. I did pass the photographer and he did toss me a beer. Farthest we got was rounding the leward mark on a 1 & 1/3 course.


I know how you feel Im quicker to throw in the towel lately especially when its hot as C*** which is usually when we are becalmed. At least you had a beer to keep you company.:laugh


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

A little more heel might help shape the jib better next time. Put the beer cooler to leeward too.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Contrary to 'intuition', when its _light and flukey_, its usually best to flatten-way-down (increased outhaul and jib sheet strain) so that you don't get a separation stall on the lee-sides of the sails. Increasing sail draft in such conditions is a sure way to generate separation stalls, as the wind usually & simply doesn't have sufficient energy to 'stay attached'.
If need to "power up" to accelerated, etc., bear off a bit, etc.; but, don't increase sail draft (via a too-tight mainsheet, etc.).
A barber-haul, etc. used to close up the '_slot_ open distance' in such condition will greatly help in generating MORE apparent wind when going upwind.

The only way to visualize for against separation stalls is a full set of tell-tales on luffs, mid-cord, and on each side of the leeches ... and a row of 'steering' tell tales so you keep the boat 'moving' to artificially increase your apparent wind.

Putting the beer cooler to the lee side is ideal !!!!!!


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

paulk said:


> A little more heel might help shape the jib better next time. Put the beer cooler to leeward too.


Good point Paul. I will induce heel up to a point where the rail meat is confused as to where to sit. I don't know too many boats that dont benefit from water line increase and I believe the lift you get from the keel weight works better off vertical. Im 5'6" draft w/fin so that point will be different on shoal Boats but you get my point.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

We sat on the low side for most of the race. This pic is on the downwind run to the leward mark. We were about 20 minutes at this point from the time limit so the three of us boats that were close together basically waited it out at this point as there was no way to make the upwind finish. We were definitely on "win the party" mode at the time of this pic.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

We had 7 Cal20s sailing in 2-5 knots of breeze at our club racing event on Saturday. Up to this point, I would have just thrown in the towel with this kind of "racing". In fact, on Friday night, at our impromptu beer can race, I pulled out the paddle and created a paddle/sail event to get around the markers. But on Saturday...wow. I still don't have any patience for this stuff, but now that I have several years of racing under my belt, low wind is an exercise in putting all your sailing knowledge to the test. It is so challenging and demands the most attention to any little puff, the right tweak of the sails, proper weight placement, and closely watching the water all around for finding the best tack to the mark. Getting good starts and keeping skin exposed are also key to better positioning for any little wind and figuring out which way those puffs are moving.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

And then there is this. I wasn't racing this series but, this was this past Sunday's conditions. Race was abandoned...


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

cb32863 said:


> And then there is this. I wasn't racing this series but, this was this past Sunday's conditions. Race was abandoned...


Good day for a down wind race:captain:


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Umm, what are the "dogs off chains" sort of conditions?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Oy! The photog threw you a beer. That's outside assistance and you're not a TLE, you're a DSQ for accepting outside assistance.

A very effective tool to remember, if you're ever in dead light conditions and want to DSQ the boat next to you. Just offer them a beer, and toss one over. Rules is rules, the protest committee is bound by them.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

gamayun said:


> Umm, what are the "dogs off chains" sort of conditions?


Was a wee bit breezy.....


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> Oy! The photog threw you a beer. That's outside assistance and you're not a TLE, you're a DSQ for accepting outside assistance.
> 
> A very effective tool to remember, if you're ever in dead light conditions and want to DSQ the boat next to you. Just offer them a beer, and toss one over. Rules is rules, the protest committee is bound by them.


Not to start a RRS "discussion but... seriously?

How is a beer "outside help"?

Either way the protest time limit is up and no one at my club is that much of a d**k.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

cb32863 said:


> Not to start a RRS "discussion but... seriously?
> 
> How is a beer "outside help"?
> 
> Either way the protest time limit is up and no one at my club is that much of a d**k.


I think he meant it as a joke. I am bound to "protest" my friends all the time as we sail by and want to harass them, especially if they're sailing better. It's just like smack talking on the basketball court


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

gamayun said:


> I think he meant it as a joke. I am bound to "protest" my friends all the time as we sail by and want to harass them, especially if they're sailing better. It's just like smack talking on the basketball court


Well you know there are those that like to quote rules as they are racing....


----------

